# touchpad Theme myWater



## yicaiweng (Oct 20, 2011)

hi, can anybody tell me how to get this theme


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

From the short bit of the video i watched this is what he is running
CM7 theme: https://market.android.com/details?...mtheme.dreads_honeycomb&feature=search_result
wallpaper: "my water" from the transformer or Acer Iconia: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1048959 follow instructions in post
looks like ADW launcher (only saying this b/c of transparent app drawer and "fancy" app backgrounds
the widgets look like Android Pro widgets
beautiful widgets clock with some sort of honeycomb skin
and Pulse reader widgets on home screen


----------



## yicaiweng (Oct 20, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> From the short bit of the video i watched this is what he is running
> CM7 theme: https://market.android.com/details?...mtheme.dreads_honeycomb&feature=search_result
> wallpaper: "my water" from the transformer or Acer Iconia: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1048959 follow instructions in post
> looks like ADW launcher (only saying this b/c of transparent app drawer and "fancy" app backgrounds
> ...


 thx so much buddy


----------



## TheIowaKid (Oct 18, 2011)

How is he getting the 3d effect when switching screens?


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

I think he's on go launcher

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

"TheIowaKid said:


> How is he getting the 3d effect when switching screens?


It is one of the effects you can use in the launchers. It is usually under screen transition. This looks like the cube transition to me.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

How do I get to the apps locations for CM7? The mix between Android and WebOS directories gets quite confusing. I'm also having the same issue for FPSe. I tried searching from my PC for a folder but couldn't find it. Is there a general location where I can find all my installed apps, and specifically the system/apps/ folder?

Nevermind. Seems I needed to use a root file browser. Astro doesn't work at all for me, tried another and it's perfect.


----------



## yicaiweng (Oct 20, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> From the short bit of the video i watched this is what he is running
> CM7 theme: https://market.android.com/details?...mtheme.dreads_honeycomb&feature=search_result
> wallpaper: "my water" from the transformer or Acer Iconia: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1048959 follow instructions in post
> looks like ADW launcher (only saying this b/c of transparent app drawer and "fancy" app backgrounds
> ...


cant be able to install the theme.. this guy mention Theme Chooser, but i dont know the name of the theme...


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

yicaiweng said:


> cant be able to install the theme.. this guy mention Theme Chooser, but i dont know the name of the theme...


Follow the guide linked there. You need to use a root browser, such as Astro, however that did not work too well for me. But once you get a root browser which works for you, you can get to the /system/ folder and go to apps and add the wallpaper there. I tried it out and frankly found it not as great as it seems on the video. Very sensitive to leaning results in eventually annoying water rocking back and forth. The (beautiful?) grass wallpaper is really great in my opinion. You can also run it with the weather option and it will emulate the weather outside. Furthermore you can keep your choice of wallpaper if you choose which is great if it's something simple like black wood. Also customized options for moon/sun position.


----------



## luminos (Oct 6, 2011)

You don't need to use a root explorer. Just download the signed version and install it. It worked for me with no problems.


----------



## TheIowaKid (Oct 18, 2011)

luminos said:


> You don't need to use a root explorer. Just download the signed version and install it. It worked for me with no problems.


Thats correct. Or you can download it and email it to your Gmail, and open it on the device if you are away from the TP. Thats what I did. Make sure its the signed one though otherwise it will not work.


----------



## TheIowaKid (Oct 18, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> It is one of the effects you can use in the launchers. It is usually under screen transition. This looks like the cube transition to me.


How do I get to those settings? I installed Go launcher and ADW, along with the ADW that appears to be baked in to CM7.


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

I have the all of these live wallpapers on my Android2.1 Touchpad. Just download the ipk and install it... make sure you install the 1024x600 ipk...


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

coolest background ever, water level changes with battery life!


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

TheIowaKid said:


> coolest background ever, water level changes with battery life!


lol - boy, does it change!


----------

